# I cinesi:"Milanisti, vogliamo il club in cima al mondo". Il closing.



## admin (7 Agosto 2016)

*I cinesi:"Milanisti, vogliamo il club in cima al mondo". Il closing.*

Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 agosto 2016, la cordata cinese che ha acquistato il Milan, dopo il preliminare, ha rilanciato le prime dichiarazioni attraverso un portavoce. Ecco quanto dichiarato:" I tifosi stiano tranquilli, se abbiamo fatto questo investimento è perché vogliamo che il Milan torni ad essere al vertice nel mondo. E ’un nostro obiettivo".

*L'obiettivo degli stessi cinesi è quello di arrivare al closing prima del 20 novembre, giorno in cui ci sarà il derby.*

Fassone (L'AD del Milan cinese), intanto, ha già iniziato a lavorare. C'è stata una telefonata con Galliani. Ed il mercato attuale dovrà essere concordato tra i due. A Galliani, poi, potrebbe essere offerto un ruolo da consulente. Si sta ragionando anche sul futuro Direttore Sportivo, i profili analizzati sono almeno 4-5. Berlusconi resterà presidente onorario, ma il cognome sparirà dal CDA del Milan.

Bisognerà capire anche il futuro di Umberto Gandini, ministro degli esteri del Milan che, comunque, ha dei buoni rapporti con Fassone.

*Si continua da qui, dove trovate tutte le news precedenti* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-venduto-sino-europe-investment-management-changxing-vt39155.html

Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan. 
E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavia, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo cinese. Il club rossonero è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport. 
Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## fra29 (7 Agosto 2016)

Fantastico..
Un dubbio sulla formando questa storia in cui abbiamo capito davvero che siam stati acquistati dalla Cina: possibile che Wu è Galatioto abbia a davvero avuto la brillante idea di provare a superare o subentrare alla cordata ufficiale voluta dal governo?
Perché Galatioto è stato fatto fuori in quella maniera? È diventato pazzo appena atterrato a Malpensa?


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2016)

up


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Agosto 2016)

Forza... FRATELLI UN FUTURO ROSEO CI ASPETTA.. UN FUTURO DA MILAN.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2016)

Vogliamo i fatti non le parole e ora dopo aver firmato i preliminari sarebbe importante non buttare via questa stagione.. gennaio sara troppo tarde.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2016)

Beh non avevo dubbi, non sganciano tutti quei soldi per galleggiare nella mediocrità come in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2016)

voglio i fatti...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Agosto 2016)

Musica per le nostre orecchie...
Non siamo stati acquistati da suning.. 
Ma dallo stato. E secondo voi lo stato cinese dopo essersi esposto in questo modo non ci riporterà in vetta al mondo???


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 agosto 2016, la cordata cinese che ha acquistato il Milan, dopo il preliminare, ha rilanciato le prime dichiarazioni attraverso un portavoce. Ecco quanto dichiarato:" I tifosi stiano tranquilli, se abbiamo fatto questo investimento è perché vogliamo che il Milan torni ad essere al vertice nel mondo. E ’un nostro obiettivo".
> 
> *L'obiettivo degli stessi cinesi è quello di arrivare al closing prima del 20 novembre, giorno in cui ci sarà il derby.*
> 
> ...


Bene. Sarebbe utile non disperdere la rete di buone relazioni personali intessuta da Gandini a livello di UEFA e G14, ma avviare qui l'attività di un personaggio dal consolidato profilo istituzionale: si tenga pronto Albertini. Meditare la scelta del futuro direttore sportivo, la pistola dovrà essere molto precisa per sparare i proiettili d'argento che si preparano. Forza Fassone.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Agosto 2016)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## neversayconte (7 Agosto 2016)

Non si possono non spendere 50-60 milioni già entro fine agosto.
e quasi tutti a centrocampo


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2016)

Beh una cosa è certa, nessuno investe tutto quel denaro per far andare male un club. Il loro obiettivo come minimo è rilanciarlo è per farlo servono investimenti.


----------



## Love (7 Agosto 2016)

In questi giorni ci stiamo limitando a pensare ai soldi che questi cinesi dovranno spendere all'inizio per rinforzare la squadra...e aggiungo giustamente...ma mi sa che non abbiamo capito il mondo che si è aperto davanti a noi...tralasciando lo stadio per il quale ci sono tempi tecnici ma che verrà fatto sicuramente..dico solo due parole: sponsor e merchandising.

Pensate agli sponsor cinesi che ci strapagheranno per volontà propria o di "altri" e pensate alla vendita di magliette di un campione che acquisteremo in cina...stile Ibra Man Utd se non di più...

L'obiettivo deve essere far crescere il fatturato in maniera considerevole nei prossimi 2/3 anni e farlo arrivare addirittura a 500mln se non di più...le possibilità ci sono tutte...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 agosto 2016, la cordata cinese che ha acquistato il Milan, dopo il preliminare, ha rilanciato le prime dichiarazioni attraverso un portavoce. Ecco quanto dichiarato:" I tifosi stiano tranquilli, se abbiamo fatto questo investimento è perché vogliamo che il Milan torni ad essere al vertice nel mondo. E ’un nostro obiettivo".
> 
> *L'obiettivo degli stessi cinesi è quello di arrivare al closing prima del 20 novembre, giorno in cui ci sarà il derby.*
> 
> ...



Non avevo dubbi. Lo Stato non aspettava altro, ossia essere rappresentato in occidente attraverso un club storico che fungesse da spot vincente in vista dei mondiali 2030 o giù di lì. Come detto, operazione non diversa da quella fatta dal Qatar col PSG. Adesso vedremo la quantità e soprattutto qualità degli investimenti. Ma torneremo sicuramente ad essere competitivi. 

Forza Milan!


----------



## martinmilan (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Lo Stato non aspettava altro, ossia essere rappresentato in occidente attraverso un club storico che fungesse da spot vincente in vista dei mondiali 2030 o giù di lì. Come detto, operazione non diversa da quella fatta dal Qatar col PSG. Adesso vedremo la quantità e soprattutto qualità degli investimenti. Ma torneremo sicuramente ad essere competitivi.
> 
> Forza Milan!


Non poteva capitarci di meglio...davvero...questa èfantascienza.
P.s. se ci fossimo fermati alle nostre prime considerazioni di aprile/maggio che, per quanto incredibili si son rivelate quelle giuste, non ci saremmo fatti il sangue amaro.


----------



## InsideTheFire (7 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non poteva capitarci di meglio...davvero...questa èfantascienza.
> P.s. se ci fossimo fermati alle nostre prime considerazioni di aprile/maggio che, per quanto incredibili si son rivelate quelle giuste, non ci saremmo fatti il sangue amaro.



Vero...speriamo di aver sofferto per un futuro roseo anche a breve.....


----------



## sballotello (7 Agosto 2016)

Mercato concordato ancora??? Farebbero prima a portare in prima squadra cinque o sei primavera e dire che il mercato lo facciamo a Gennaio


----------



## martinmilan (7 Agosto 2016)

Ho l'impressione che il closing considerata la lunghezza della trattativa e le forze in atto sia, oltre che una formalità,anche una cosa che capiterà in tempi brevi..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Mercato concordato ancora??? Farebbero prima a portare in prima squadra cinque o sei primavera e dire che il mercato lo facciamo a Gennaio



Il primo investimento dovrebbe esser provare ad arrivare in champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Lo Stato non aspettava altro, ossia essere rappresentato in occidente attraverso un club storico che fungesse da spot vincente in vista dei mondiali 2030 o giù di lì. Come detto, operazione non diversa da quella fatta dal Qatar col PSG. Adesso vedremo la quantità e soprattutto qualità degli investimenti. Ma torneremo sicuramente ad essere competitivi.
> 
> Forza Milan!



Ciao Re!!!!!
Grazie per il tuo meraviglioso lavoro di informazione in questa odissea che ci ha provato non poco!!!!
Hai fatto più 'informazione' tu di molti presunti giornalisti che dimenticano ( o forse fa comodo dimenticare ) quale è il vero ruolo di un giornalista : informare!!! Trovare delle fonti ma informare.
E invece, tutt'ora, ci sono pseudo-giornalisti che non solo non informano ma si rifiutano di guardare in faccia la realtà e riportano notizie false. Ma come si fa a dire che quanto firmato giorni fa in sardegna sia tale e quale quello successo con mister bee??
Non riesco più a distinguere l'incapacità dalla malafede. 
Nel tempo di twitter e facebook, tempi nei quali la notizia viaggia a una velocità fulminea, la corsa alla 'soffiata' è continua ma forse ci vorrebbe a volte buon senso e rispetto per chi legge e cerca delle informazioni. 
Nascondere la realtà o peggio travisarla a propria convenienza è una forma di dittatura.
Non faccio nomi ma sei talmente 'sul pezzo' che avrai già capito a chi mi riferisco.
Grazie ancora di cuore.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 agosto 2016, la cordata cinese che ha acquistato il Milan, dopo il preliminare, ha rilanciato le prime dichiarazioni attraverso un portavoce. Ecco quanto dichiarato:" I tifosi stiano tranquilli, se abbiamo fatto questo investimento è perché vogliamo che il Milan torni ad essere al vertice nel mondo. E ’un nostro obiettivo".
> 
> *L'obiettivo degli stessi cinesi è quello di arrivare al closing prima del 20 novembre, giorno in cui ci sarà il derby.*
> 
> ...



TAnta roba ragazzi

Ce lo meritiamo


----------



## Black (7 Agosto 2016)

tutto molto bello, e non ho dubbi che sia così. Ma queste dichiarazioni riportate dalla Gazzetta si trovano da qualche parte o sono le solite "indiscrezioni fantasiose"?

comunque spero sia veramente così e potremo verificarlo nella sessione di mercato invernale (o speriamo anche prima magari)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2016)

Passo dopo passo dobbiamo tornare ad essere chi eravamo. Quello che leggo in questi giorni è la direzione giusta.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2016)

Comunque ci sono foto dove si vede anche Fu Xiyang insieme al gruppo che è andato a villa Certosa da berlusca... chissà adesso cosa dirà il nostro fu


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2016)

Se qualcuno riesce a reperire il cartaceo di Repubblica c'è un articolo sul Milan....


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2016)

eccolo qui Fu. Alla fine ci ha trollati tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eccolo qui Fu. Alla fine ci ha trollati tutti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao Re!!!!!
> Grazie per il tuo meraviglioso lavoro di informazione in questa odissea che ci ha provato non poco!!!!
> Hai fatto più 'informazione' tu di molti presunti giornalisti che dimenticano ( o forse fa comodo dimenticare ) quale è il vero ruolo di un giornalista : informare!!! Trovare delle fonti ma informare.
> E invece, tutt'ora, ci sono pseudo-giornalisti che non solo non informano ma si rifiutano di guardare in faccia la realtà e riportano notizie false. Ma come si fa a dire che quanto firmato giorni fa in sardegna sia tale e quale quello successo con mister bee??
> ...



Grazie a te per aver apprezzato il mio lavoro... è stata dura ma alla fine ce l'abbiamo fatta. 

Un abbraccio rossonero.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eccolo qui Fu. Alla fine ci ha trollati tutti.



Ve l'avevo detto che aveva la bocca cucita direttamente dal governo Cinese.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eccolo qui Fu. Alla fine ci ha trollati tutti.



Ha perculato tutti ahahahah E noi lo abbiamo anche pesantemente insultato dandogli dell'interista ahah


----------



## Edric (7 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> In questi giorni ci stiamo limitando a pensare ai soldi che questi cinesi dovranno spendere all'inizio per rinforzare la squadra...e aggiungo giustamente...ma mi sa che non abbiamo capito il mondo che si è aperto davanti a noi...tralasciando lo stadio per il quale ci sono tempi tecnici ma che verrà fatto sicuramente..dico solo due parole: sponsor e merchandising.
> 
> Pensate agli sponsor cinesi che ci strapagheranno per volontà propria o di "altri" e pensate alla vendita di magliette di un campione che acquisteremo in cina...stile Ibra Man Utd se non di più...
> 
> L'obiettivo deve essere far crescere il fatturato in maniera considerevole nei prossimi 2/3 anni e farlo arrivare addirittura a 500mln se non di più...le possibilità ci sono tutte...



Concordo, io credo che ancora in tanti, soprattutto fra i tifosi delle altre squadre e sui media, non si rendano pienamente conto del tipo di scenario che si prospetta per il futuro.

Certo, ovviamente diamo tempo al tempo, ma mettiamoci comodi perchè ci aspettano tempi "interessanti" ora.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

*Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan. 
E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavia, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo cinese. Il club rossonero è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari. 
Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport. 
Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavi, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo di Pechino. Il Milan infatti è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



I cinesi non esistono.


----------



## naliM77 (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavi, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo di Pechino. Il Milan infatti è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Mi sa che Pagni fa un po' di confusione...Haixia e Li hanno il 30% della SPV...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono.



Hai chiamato Pechino?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Pagni fa un po' di confusione...Haixia e Li hanno il 30% della SPV...



Si, il 15% ciascuno. Ossia la maggioranza relativa. Gli altri avranno quote di minoranza. Pagni ha detto questo ed è così. Haixia sarà socio del SPV ovviamente, non socio diretto del Milan. Quello è chiaro.


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Hai chiamato Pechino?



Ho provato.
Mi risulta numero inesistente.
Non esiste neanche Pechino.


----------



## TheZio (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavi, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo di Pechino. Il Milan infatti è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



La cosa veramente importante è che toglieremo acquirenti ad altre società


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavi, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo di Pechino. Il Milan infatti è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Sarebbe carino se anche noi tifosi italiani potessimo avere parte in questo glorioso progetto. 
A parte questo, io ancora non ho capito chi sia questo Mr. Li


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono.



Ci compra Galliani alla fine


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavi, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo di Pechino. Il Milan infatti è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Mamma mia ho i brividi


----------



## VonVittel (7 Agosto 2016)

Mi ricordo che Fu un anno fa in un'intervista parlò di crowdfunding cinese e azionariato popolare vip.
Qualcuno può ripescare quell'articolo? Penso che vengano spiegate le manovre che verranno attuate per il Milan.

Pazzesco comunque Fu, troll incredibile. Ed effettivamente ora che ci penso non aveva assolutamente senso questo atteggiamento critico nei confronti della cessione dopo che poco tempo prima aveva fatto un'intervista del genere


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavi, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo di Pechino. Il Milan infatti è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Manderei avanti il tempo per godere già di tutto ciò


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavia, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo cinese. Il club rossonero è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Abbiamo penato tantissimo negli ultimi anni, ma sembra proprio che il destino ci risarcirà con gli interessi...


----------



## Zani (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavia, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo cinese. Il club rossonero è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Per la prima volta si può guardare al futuro con entusiasmo, e finalmente posso tifare Milan senza remore e con un poì di speranza nel futuro


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao Re!!!!!
> Grazie per il tuo meraviglioso lavoro di informazione in questa odissea che ci ha provato non poco!!!!
> Hai fatto più 'informazione' tu di molti presunti giornalisti che dimenticano ( o forse fa comodo dimenticare ) quale è il vero ruolo di un giornalista : informare!!! Trovare delle fonti ma informare.
> E invece, tutt'ora, ci sono pseudo-giornalisti che non solo non informano ma si rifiutano di guardare in faccia la realtà e riportano notizie false. Ma come si fa a dire che quanto firmato giorni fa in sardegna sia tale e quale quello successo con mister bee??
> ...



 Tutti in piedi davanti a Felice!


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavia, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo cinese. Il club rossonero è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Che dire? I cinesi non atterrano mai male, perché non atterrano proprio. E li motiva un insanabile istinto patriottico, ed ora, col beneficio di torrenti di renminbi della espansione illimitata di venti anni, una sfrenata ambizione: portare una propria visione della vita nel mondo, e vincere. Sempre.


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 7 agosto 2016, la cordata cinese che ha acquistato il Milan, dopo il preliminare, ha rilanciato le prime dichiarazioni attraverso un portavoce. Ecco quanto dichiarato:" I tifosi stiano tranquilli, se abbiamo fatto questo investimento è perché vogliamo che il Milan torni ad essere al vertice nel mondo. E ’un nostro obiettivo".
> 
> *L'obiettivo degli stessi cinesi è quello di arrivare al closing prima del 20 novembre, giorno in cui ci sarà il derby.*
> 
> ...



È quello che tutti noi speriamo e che il Milan si merita.Speriamo che col tempo alle parole seguano i fatti,la direzione imboccata sembra finalmente quella giusta.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Agosto 2016)

Raga, alla fine la cessione c'è stata, non ci credo 

Ora speriamo che, a closing avvenuto, ci sia la tanto aspettata rivoluzione del managment e che qualcuno (Maldini, Albertini...) entri in società. 

FORZA MILAN fratelli rossoneri


----------



## kolao95 (7 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Raga, alla fine la cessione c'è stata, non ci credo
> 
> Ora speriamo che, a closing avvenuto, ci sia la tanto aspettata rivoluzione del managment e che qualcuno (Maldini, Albertini...) entri in società.
> 
> FORZA MILAN fratelli rossoneri



Hai visto alla fine che tutto quel pessimismo era infondato?


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Hai visto alla fine che tutto quel pessimismo era infondato?



Eh ma con quei due al comando......e la vicenda Bee dello scorso anno....ora godiamo tutti insieme


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica (Luca Pagni) a pag. 14, tra la cronaca economica: in Cina spiegano che Milan Inter fu la prima partita del calcio europeo ad essere trasmessa da quelle parti. Ma il Milan ha molti più tifosi dei cugini, ben 4 milioni. Il club rossonero infatti è il secondo più seguito, soltanto il Manchester United per ora ha più fan.
> E questo spiega anche la determinazione della cordata che ha voluto fortemente il Diavolo spendendo 1 miliardo tra quote e impegni finanziari. La trattativa, tuttavia, non sarebbe mai giunta alla conclusione senza l'intervento diretto del governo di Pechino, che attraverso Haixia (fondo statale) ha garantito l'affare con il 15%, diventando il maggior socio all'interno della cordata. Il progetto Milan, in ogni caso, non ha a che fare soltanto con i piani di espansione del governo cinese. Il club rossonero è destinato a diventare un vero e proprio modello per tutte le operazioni future di questo tipo. Infatti, proprio grazie alla sua enorme popolarità i cinesi hanno intenzione di utilizzare il Milan come simbolo del made in Italy. Per fare un paragone, è come se avessero rilevato il marchio Ferrari.
> Un simbolo di eccellenza sportiva che può servire come biglietto da visita per futuri progetti di espansione nel mondo dello sport.
> Per il momento sono noti soltanto i detentori del 30% (Haixia e Yonghong Li), maggioranza relativa. Il restante 69% sarà diviso tra diverse grandi aziende, alcune delle quali a loro volta controllate dallo Stato, ma per buona parte avremo un azionariato diffuso. L'idea è quella di dare vita ad una sorta di azionariato popolare dove aziende, imprenditori e tifosi vip avranno una percentuale del glorioso club rossonero. Cosicché tutti possano sentirsi parte del grande progetto. Che sarà un modello a metà tra le società inglesi quotate in borsa e l'azionariato popolare di Barca e Real Madrid. Un progetto che verrà delineato nei dettagli nei prossimi mesi.*



Mamma mia, mi vien da piangere!!! Speriamo di non svegliarci tutti bagnati.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Agosto 2016)

In cima al mondo? Mò me lo segno...


----------



## Rok (7 Agosto 2016)

Raga mi spiegate cosa ha fatto Fu? Non ricordo la sua intervista


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Raga, alla fine la cessione c'è stata, non ci credo
> 
> Ora speriamo che, a closing avvenuto, ci sia la tanto aspettata rivoluzione del managment e che qualcuno (Maldini, Albertini...) entri in società.
> 
> FORZA MILAN fratelli rossoneri


Non nascondo che il tuo pessimismo a volte mi ha anche dato fastidio, volevo addirittura usare quell'opzione per ignorare i tuoi messaggi. Però alla fine siamo tutti milanisti e quindi non c'è ragione di essere gli uni contro gli altri, dovevamo unire le forze per cacciare quei farabutti che hanno inabissato la nostra gloriosa storia nell'arco di una manciata di stagioni.
La cessione è avvenuta e speriamo di rialzarci per tornare a giocarcela a testa alta contro chiunque.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

Rok ha scritto:


> Raga mi spiegate cosa ha fatto Fu? Non ricordo la sua intervista



Un anno fa diceva questo: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...remo-il-club-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html

Negli ultimi mesi questo: http://www.milanworld.net/fu-yixiang-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ai-cinesi-vt36128.html

http://www.milanworld.net/fu-yixiang-berlusconi-non-vendera-cctv-solo-rimbalzo-vt37020.html


----------



## Rok (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un anno fa diceva questo: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...remo-il-club-per-tornare-vincere-vt27284.html
> 
> Negli ultimi mesi questo: http://www.milanworld.net/fu-yixiang-sulla-cessione-del-milan-ai-cinesi-vt36128.html
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fu-yixiang-berlusconi-non-vendera-cctv-solo-rimbalzo-vt37020.html



Grazie re!!! Sempre pronto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Agosto 2016)

Crediamoci.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Agosto 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non nascondo che il tuo pessimismo a volte mi ha anche dato fastidio, volevo addirittura usare quell'opzione per ignorare i tuoi messaggi. Però alla fine siamo tutti milanisti e quindi non c'è ragione di essere gli uni contro gli altri, dovevamo unire le forze per cacciare quei farabutti che hanno inabissato la nostra gloriosa storia nell'arco di una manciata di stagioni.
> La cessione è avvenuta e speriamo di rialzarci per tornare a giocarcela a testa alta contro chiunque.



Speriamo nella rinascita fratelloooo


----------



## massvi (7 Agosto 2016)

Peggio degli ultimi 5 anni a livello gestionale e comunicazionale non si potrebbe fare nemmeno con dei congolesi. Poi zero risultati. Anche qui, solo retrocedendo sarebbe un peggioramento. Sono fiducioso. Ma non mi aspetto grandi cose. Sorprendetemi, amici con gli occhi a mandorla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Eh ma con quei due al comando......e la vicenda Bee dello scorso anno....ora godiamo tutti insieme


Sei un debole. Devi continuare col pessimismo almeno fino al closing


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2016)

Si gode..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2016)

Mi piace assaporare l'aria nuova che tira


----------



## sballotello (7 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Speriamo nella rinascita fratelloooo



#haivistochelacessionesièconclusaprimadelgiornodelletuenozze?


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei un debole. Devi continuare col pessimismo almeno fino al closing



Se vuoi comincio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se vuoi comincio...


Ti aspetto


----------



## martinmilan (8 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se vuoi comincio...



A me fan ridere le firme che hai sotto...
''viraccontocomehoscopertodirobinlialmilanhoibrividi''


----------

